# Old boyfriend vs new boyfriend help!!!



## screwmylife1234 (Dec 7, 2009)

so i was going out with this guy who we will call bill for about a year and four months. on and off because we were fighting alot over stupid things mostly trust issues because he never trusted me. then we broke up because he decided to drink and txt me sayin that he doesnt really love me and has never loved me and that im not cute or fun anymore. so i told him i needed a break from all the drama and **** that went with our relationship. then i met this guy named matt who i used to be friends with but bill didnt like me talking to guys so i stopped talkni to him. me and matt hung out and talked for a few hours about everything that was going on in our lives and we just brought our friendship back to life. so me and bill were talking a few times a week and he said that he would change and that he loved me and would never hurt me again. but i was hanging out with matt more and we were unofficially dating each other. bill doesnt know that i talk to matt and matt knows that me and bill are not going out but he doesnt know that we still talk. then me and matt were officially dating and still the two dont know about each other. i still love bill and would love to have a relationship with him but im startin to like matt alot. i don't know what i should do becasue so far matt has never hurt me or even been mean to me bill on the other hand has made me cry to many times to even count and has called me many horrible names. what should I do?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Time to move on from drama bill. Be it matt or nobody, hes not a healthy person for you.


----------



## letitgo (Nov 3, 2009)

Give this matt guy a try! He seems to be a good guy, Bill on the other hand...you could do better! I think one huge part of a foundation of a relationship is trust, and when you dont have that then what do you have to build on?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

You're hiding Matt from Bill, you're hiding Bill from Matt? Pick one. Let the other go.

If you pick Bill, take it slow and see if he as indeed changed. Is there a reason he doesn't trust you? If you're not a couple, why are you hiding a friendship with Matt from him? Secrecy breeds mistrust.

If you pick Matt, then let go of Bill and let him move on with his life.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I say...ditch Bill, you know the drama there. He won't change (until you leave about 20 years from now).

Tell Matt about Bill, but really you should just drop Bill and move on.

Remember to be honest with Matt about everything.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

How about taking some time for yourself? Why must you go from one guy to the next? Enjoy being on your own and learn to live fully without another person. 

When people "don't know what to do" in a situation like this, it's usually b/c neither option is truly the right one--neither guy is quite the one. You won't find that guy if you are accepting "less" because you are unwilling to be alone. Hold out for the one that makes it simple, the one you never have to ask strangers about b/c you KNOW he is the one.


----------

